
HTTP2 explained -- Background, the protocol, the implementations and the future - 0xmohit
https://daniel.haxx.se/http2/
======
0xmohit
Link to the PDF:
[https://www.gitbook.com/download/pdf/book/bagder/http2-expla...](https://www.gitbook.com/download/pdf/book/bagder/http2-explained?lang=en)

